# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  choix multiples dans une liste droulante

## luffy2mars

bonjour tout le monde,
je vous explique mon problme:

j'ai une liste droulante dans laquelle le user puisse selectionner un ou plusieur choix.dans la balise html je sais qu'il faut utiliser l'attribut multiple="multiple".
Toutefois je n'arrive pas  rcuperer les valeurs slectionnes dans ma liste droulantes.
Je rcupre que la premire valeur slectionne.

si quelqu'un peut m'aider a serait sympas.

ps:j'ai fait pas mal de recherche sur le web ou j'ai trouv des solutions de code en javascript mais aucune n'apparait efficace.
je vous laisse le bout de code concern:

a c ma connexion  ma bdd


```

```





```

```

----------


## Fench

Salut,

Pour une liste  slections multiples, tu rcupres un tableau au niveau de ta servlet


```

```

Sinon en javascript, un traitement simple sur la liste


```

```

On peut aussi y accder avec l'id

----------


## luffy2mars

merci mon pote je t'aime a marche niquel avec le javascript
merci beaucoup 
merci encore
ciao a+

----------


## luffy2mars

snif a ne marche plus ou alors je ne l pas mis au bon endroit


```

```

----------


## Fench

Non, cela ne va pas du tout, ton code .... ::?: 

C lorsque ton utilisateur a choisi une ou plusieurs lments de ta liste que tu fais soit un submit sur une form, qui appelera une servlet
Ou sur un vnement que l'on dfinit (par ex onselect, onchange etc) du controle (ta liste par ex) que tu appelles une fonction javascript ...

Bref tu dois avoir pleins d'ex sur le net ... 

Sinon, en gros, tu vires


```

```

qui sert  rien

tu mets ton select entre les balises d'un form dont le nom sera:
NomDeLaFormContenantLaListe par ex

puis tu cr un bouton quelconque qui lorsque l'on click dessus appel la fonction que je t'ai donn (ceci est encore un ex)

----------


## luffy2mars

ok j'ai compris le principe ttfois 
cela m'affiche la premire valeur qui est slectionne par ordre alphabtique et non l'autre ou les autres valeurs slectionnes c assez byzarre.

par contre j'ai ooubli d'mettre que le bout de code ke g poster est dans un frame et que la(ou les) valeur(s) que je veux afficher sont dans une autre frame le lien entre ces deux frames est un bouton refresh qui appelle une action dans une servlet.
je c pas si a vien de mon IE mais c la version6.0

car je rencontre les memes problmes pour le freeze de la premire ligne de mon tableau

----------

